# Swamp People on History Channel



## Buckaholic2000

Did anyone watch the new show on Sunday night on the History Channel called Swamp People?

It is about Cajun Gator Hunters/Fishermen pretty neet but I think it may draw a lot of unwanted attention from some of the animal rights people


----------



## Nicodemus

I actually broke down and watched it. I`d really like to see peta, or any anti-huntin` group attempt to confront those folks. That would be some fun.


----------



## Bugeye

I intended to but forgot.
I've made a note to watch this sunday.
I wish the bunny huggers would get a life.
they must lead really miserable lives.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Buckaholic2000 said:


> Did anyone watch the new show on Sunday night on the History Channel called Swamp People?
> 
> It is about Cajun Gator Hunters/Fishermen pretty neet but I think it may draw a lot of unwanted attention from some of the animal rights people



Those boys must have had some kind of commercial gator tags. 
Stackin em up like cordwood in the jonboat

Enjoyed the young man shootin the gator with no bullets


----------



## RockyS

If you missed it you can go to the history channel website and watch it in its entirety.  The money they made off of them was


----------



## sleeze

Correct me if im wrong but i think they said that....They made enough money in 30 days to live off of for 6 months.


----------



## ghost8026

*.*

man i loved that show, sure wish we could do it like that in georgia


----------



## Buckaholic2000

Yep can't wait till this sunday.... one thing is for sure they get it done!


----------



## bfriendly

Have not seen it yet, but got it DVR'd............that and Border Wars


----------



## Highintheshoulder

It was good. Like Nic said peta would have a bad day down there. They were killing 10 -15 gators a day.


----------



## MudDucker

They called him Larry, but I bet da mon whut had da pistol real name wad boudrieux!


----------



## mwood1985

its in the Cajun country though..gators aint scarce down there. and if i was PETA id stay out of the bayou  if i felt like living. aint the Cajun boys you gotta worry about... anything they can do the Bayou will do faster withalot less mess


----------



## outlaw72

One said he was issued a 170 something tags and another a few over 200.


----------



## HALOJmpr

They nailed a couple of huge 12+ footers.  Then if you happened to watch monster quest right after it they had the largest recorded gators ever in India and Florida.  The one in India was over 20' up to 23' and commonly attacks humans because it now sees them as prey.  The FL one was in the everglades and was over 16' but closer to 18' they said.  They had to analyze the video and laser measurements to get a closer length.

Neither gator was killed or captured!!!     Who wants to go swimming???


----------



## Ruger#3

MudDucker said:


> They called him Larry, but I bet da mon whut had da pistol real name wad boudrieux!



Yep, possibly Gaston or Jason Bob, have a last name spelled White pronounced Le Blanc.


----------



## one hogman

*Swamp people*

I really enjoyed the show, couldn't believe they were killing them with .22s. put that little bullet right and it will do the job.


----------



## j_seph

Nicodemus said:


> I actually broke down and watched it. I`d really like to see peta, or any anti-huntin` group attempt to confront those folks. That would be some fun.


 Season II


----------



## castandblast

PETA vs Swamp men... I would even buy that on Pay-per-View. Somebody get those stupid left wing Peta Nut jobs fired up, I want to see this!


----------



## bogeyfree31

My only question is why don't they put a harpoon in the bigger ones so if they break the line they will still be able to chase them down.  Seems like common sense to me, so there must be a good reason they don't do it.

I know they don't like to mess up the skin, but that one gator was shot, shot at, 15 times last night.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I think I smell a concept for a new show....

Take the hippies from Whale Wars and give them an airboat and let them harass these Cajuns like they harass the Japanese whalers.  See how long that lasts.


----------



## nwgahunter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I think I smell a concept for a new show....
> 
> Take the hippies from Whale Wars and give them an airboat and let them harass these Cajuns like they harass the Japanese whalers.  See how long that lasts.



A bunch of ha..ha's on that one. 

Actually, we should send the Cajun's after the whalers...I guess that would not make much money though.

One season with 3 episodes

Episode One:      Swamp People driving airboats to Arctic
Episode Two:     Japanese ships sinking
Episode Three:  Cajun cook-out on an iceberg


----------



## hoppie

Those guys are crazy. Awesome to watch though. Especially when Troy was running his hand under the water to free the line from the stumps. No sir.


----------



## Sargent

One of the old guys kept yelling "SHOOT 'EM!!".

It has been stuck in my head for about a week now.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison

Reminds me of the old Cajun Cook (Justin Wilson) show that used to come on back in the day.........youtube some of his videos, he's got some funny old stories about duck hunting.


----------



## kmaxwell3

I am from Louisiana and I grew up hunting and fishing the same place they are filming this. My dad lives in Bayou Sorrel, La. These guys are the real deal. PETA does not stand a chance down there.


----------



## boneboy96

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I think I smell a concept for a new show....
> 
> Take the hippies from Whale Wars and give them an airboat and let them harass these Cajuns like they harass the Japanese whalers.  See how long that lasts.



That would be worth watching on Pay per View!


----------



## Forkhorn

I like the show pretty good, but I think they do a little exaggerating with the sizes of some of them "Monster" gators they're shooting for those that don't know any better. When's the last time you flipped a 300lb gator into a boat  with one hand? Some of those 10 footers look a little short to me too.


----------



## GaryD

Shewrt it, shewrt it!!!


----------



## nwgahunter

Noticed on the last episode that one of them grabbed a scoped ruger bolt-action to shoot a gator in the middle of the water and when the closeup came he had a non-scoped lever action. What is up with that? I mean if you have to reenact it at least use the same rifle.


----------



## Buckaholic2000

They have done that like 10 times so far 1 time the guy was shooting left handed then right handed in the next scene


----------



## 1022

Good show tho last week Troy had 39 in one day had to load them in the truck,he was afraid the boat trailer wouldn't carry the weight.I'd like to try it myself..


----------



## miller

Sargent said:


> One of the old guys kept yelling "SHOOT 'EM!!".
> 
> It has been stuck in my head for about a week now.



Troy say "choot em" "choot em"


----------



## Chris S.

They need to come on up here and take these out of the Henry co. reservoirs.......watched  a rather angry 7/ 8 footer at Gardner  swim under the bridge couple weeks back.........The show is quite entertaining.


----------

